# Need an Antenna



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Went to tvfool.com, and the attached pic are the results I got. I'm only interested in picking up channels 44 (6) 8 (8) 10 (10) 38 (13) 23 (23) 35 (35) & 43 (51).
Which antenna(s) should I get?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Post your data in your local thread under http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=45


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

There's no easy answer to your question. The stations you want to receive are a mix of UHF and VHF, in different directions, and different paths (including 2edge). If this were my installation, I'd try a combination of different antennas and be willing to experiment. But I suspect no one is going to offer advice for such a difficult situation.

You might want to consider cable or LIL service.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can't use a high power pre-amp because of 6.1 and 8.1.

Probably a Winegard HD8200P with a Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp or two antennas like the Antennas Direct 91-XG and a Winegard YA-1713 joined with a passive UHF/VHF joiner into the Winegard HDP-269 pre-amp and either will need a rotator to point the antenna at the scattered signals you want.


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

To get the channels you list I would think a mid range VHF/UHF antenna pointed at 10/23 would get everything you asked for unless you live behind a hill or have tall trees in the way. Maybe add a preamp.... The close in ones you can get on a wet noodle pointed in any direction..... It's sort of art (trial and error) thing to get what works.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

GravelChan said:


> To get the channels you list I would think a mid range VHF/UHF antenna pointed at 10/23 would get everything you asked for unless you live behind a hill or have tall trees in the way. Maybe add a preamp.... The close in ones you can get on a wet noodle pointed in any direction..... It's sort of art (trial and error) thing to get what works.


With some of them being 2edge I wonder if they will need a large directional.


----------

